# IVF Wales (previously Caru) General chit chat ~ Part 3



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

Happy chatting

May this thread bring lots of dreams come true

Love Emxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

how is everyone today?

day 9 of down reg and no af yet, not that im under pressure as baseline is 13days away so im not bothered if its late.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

I am ok ta, soooo glad its Friday  

Kara --- my af arrived on the day before my baseline !! so dont worry about that at all. What you got planned for the weekend

Sal --- how are you feeling today, better a little I hope and not in so much pain, how is Karens Grandad x, I will be chearing for the blues tonight ! are you going along ?

Andi --- how are things with you, bet your glad its Friday as well, have you heard anything about your interview ?

Lots of love to everyone else, not many newbies around !! 

Andrea xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, hope you're feeling better today?

Crazy, are you feeling a little better now?

Kara, you need some cyclers to join you  

Andrea, I've not heard anything from the interview, which doesn't indicated anything really as they told me that due to the nature of the job (Admin Clerk in Children's Services) the referees would have to be contacted before it was offered to the candidate.  So, if I get the job my boss will know before me!!  

Enjoy the rugby everyone.

Not many chatters on here is there


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning all

It's been such a busy weekend so far!!!  

Friday night we went to watch the Blues game - BRRRRR!  Was so cold but they won which was fab.  From there we went over to our friends appartment as she was having a little get together before she heads off to start filming of a reality TV show for 5 weeks.  Naturally she was practically hysterical with excitement and nerves.

Yesterday we drove to Staffs to see Karen't grandad. He's doing OK but he is a bit confused and forgetful.  The lovely thing was, he was really pleased to see me, even though her mum doesn't want him to know I am Karen's partner so he just thinks I am her housemate.

Today we are having a lie in and later on we are going to see a Harry Potter show at the Wales Millennium Centre.

How are you all?  What's been happening?

Sally x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Sally what a great weekend!
What score was the Blues match in the end?

Glad Karen's grandad is doing well!
Enjoy today!

Love to everyone else! X


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya chick

Blues beat Harlequins 23-12!  That's the last home game for a while now    I've really got into it this season so will be weird having such a long break. (Obviously I will miss Alfie most - he is my favourite).  Still at least it means I won't be missing games when I am recuperating.  Bring on the 6 Nations now!!!

Sally x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry girls if all you ever see is posts from me    I do go on I know ... or as my parents used to say always have to have the last word  

Sally .... I'm glad Karen's grandad is a bit better.  It must have been nice to have a trip away, the change of scenery does us good sometimes.  I'm sure you deserve the lie in today.  Enjoy your show later.

Are you a rugby fan too Scouse?

I'm off to my parents a bit later.  Myself, my sister and 2 brothers are arranging a surprise 45th wedding anniversary party for my parents, it's not until June but I need to get the family photo albums to get some pics etc so I have to fib and say I'm doing some kind of project/family tree not for her to be suspicious.  Actually, she thinks I'm doing a family tree but I hoping she won't realise I don't need pics for it   and being this early she won't think anything ... I'm not good at hiding things though .. my face often tells.

catch you all later xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Keep a straight face Andi - it'll be worth it when the party comes round!

...oh and I don't think you natter any more than I do so don't be worrying. LOL


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow sal

look at your ticker coming down


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, it is moving a bit at last - still not fast enough for my liking but I passed the half way mark (from my pre-op date) last night.  By the time I go for my jab on Thursday I will be ducking under the 20 day mark.

What is your next milestone date?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the next big date for me is the 24th jan and that baseline

if will fly i promise hun


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes and you can bet your bottom dollar that once it does get close I will be panicking and saying I am not ready - at which point, you are all to tell me to shut up in no uncertain terms!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Me again 

Yes Sally ... you will have to    should you start thinking you're not ready  

Hope you're feeling better soon Kara


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Right, night night all.  Got to get my beauty sleep before work tomorrow.  My boss is away skiing this week so it will probably be a bit of a quiet one.  I have decided to work from home tomorrow afternoon as I want to type up meeting minutes without interruptions.
Have a good night ladies xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well that's the 3rd (and hopefully final) Prostap jab done.  Asked about my constant light bleeding and Mrs Evans said it was due to low oestrogen levels which is of course what they want the Prostap to do for me.  She talked about drugs which would counteract the prostap effects but when I said that it was less than 3 weeks til my op she said it was best to leave it alone if I could manage as I am.  They also checked my haemoglobin just to be sure that my levels havn't dropped with the bleeding and that's fine which is good news.

So hopefully the next time I will be at the hospital will be for my surgery.  Fingers crossed.

Anyway, how are you lovely ladies today?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Sally .. that's good news, I just hope you don't have too much discomfort from now 'til the op. You seem in better spirits.

Kara .. I can't believe you haven't got any cycle buddies from IVF Wales .. where are they all? I hope you're feeling okay sweetie.

I've had awful sinus headaches and a general feeling of unwell this week girls (probably due to AF) and it reminded me of how I felt when I was D/R, it won't be long now ... bring it on!! 

I called HR today to enquire whether the rejection letters had been sent out for that job I went for and they haven't sent any yet so I'm still none the wiser if I got it or not ... I'm kind of desperately hoping I have but need to move on if I haven't .. so flipping hurry and put me out of my misery!

Andrea .. hope you're feeling better and over the worse?

Scouse .. what are you doing with all your 'fertility free' time now you have your life back for a little while?

Hiyah to everyone else ... hope I haven't missed anyone

I saw this petition on another thread ... just wondered if anyone wanted to sign it

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/IVFfree/

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a ivf wales cycle buddie on another forum

having a down day today


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww sweetie .. you're well and truly turned off aren't you.  Try to keep feeling positive though.  Have a little pamper in the bath or a nice box of chocolates.  

Us girls deserve a flipping medal after what we put ourselves through and the only reward we want is the obvious one ... You will have your dream Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah down regged and feeling poo poo


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Kara - glad you have a buddy.  Sorry you're having a rubbish day.  Not too much longer now. xxx

Andi - I'm doing OK, I'm still terrified that there is going to be something horrible wrong that can't be fixed and that will mean I can't have tx but I try and shove it from my mind as much as I can.  Had a good chat with my mum this morning - she came with me to the hospital so we had a cuppa before I went on to work.

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal

its all such a roller coaster isn't it hun

im sure the lap will go well but i understand your worry


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally .. naturally it's concerning ... try your best to not worry.  I know I don't practice what I preach but it won't help you worrying.  I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Absolutely -  It's like there is always something to stress over (mainly because you just don't know why all these weird things are happening.)  I think the only solution is to install Mr G in my living room so that I can ask him about every twinge, sign and symptom. I'm sure he won't object, I'll make sure Karen provides regular refreshments.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol mr g in living room would be cool

we could all come round


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, your SOH is still there, that's good.  I'm not familiar with Mr G though


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Mr G is just the nicest doctor in the world.  He has a lovely manner, a good SOH (last time I saw him he informed me he had man flu and could be dead by the afternoon) and most importantly he has a really good reputation as a talented surgeon.  (Assessment nurse told me the reason he has such a long list is that he can do so much.)  In all of this worry and stress, he has always made me feel reassured.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How are we all on this wet Saturday.

My Marilyn Glenville book arrived this morning so I'll have some reading to do later   

Nipped into town this morning, flipping soaked now!  

DH has a tummy bug he's not too well.

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im in work boo boo

wish i was at home as im so tired

so whats the book like?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh poor you Kara, what time do you finish?

I haven't read much of it yet, only just had a quick glance, the cover says Natural Solutions to Infertility - How to increase you chances of conceiving and preventing miscarriage.  At first glance it seems a little OTT but I'm sure I'll come across something interesting.

I've just finished my cleaning    

How are you feeling today Kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

about 7pm boo boo

feeling stroppy today and dh says im making up for being so good the last few months

git lol

most of these book are a little OTT but you know which bits will be useful to you and can pick those bits out


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You will be tired then by 7 pm

I'm sure you an entitled to be stroppy love ... let it out!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have decide to be postive yet stroppy lol

bring on the stimms now i say

you ticker is gona quick now


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good,  I'm glad you're positive  

yeah, my ticker does seem to be moving along nicely.  Hoping I don't get DH's bug now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had 2 days where all postove thought went but a friend gave me a talking too and it worked brill

don't worry about a cold hunni it will not do anything


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks heavens for honest and bold friends  

It's not a cold Kara .. it's a tummy bug!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening girls

Grumpy puss checking in.  Have had a down day today - mainly I think the effects of AF - so much for not having any!  It's been fluctuating between really heavy with monster clots to practiically nothing.  The only difference would seem to be the lack of the horrific cramps which normally have me writhing about on the floor or wherever I happen to be.

Anyway I also bought a new book today:

"ENDOmetriosis - Natural and Medical Solutions" by Kaz Cooke & Ruth Trickey.  It's really well written, not too heavy and actually quite funny in places.  DP insisted I buy it as she said it was the first time she had heard me laugh in ages when I was having a look it in Borders.  

Hope you are both keeping positive

Sx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Sally, it's not long for both of us now ... let's hope we both get some positive results     I hope your mood and AF symptoms have lifted.  Hope you're going to be well enough for the meet up.  I'm glad the book is helping you.

I've been thinking a bit about the D/R especially as Kara has been having a poop time lately (hope your day is better today Kara).  I recalled a day where I nearly fell out with everyone I came into contact with and I'm thinking to myself I won't be like that this time .... who am I kidding, I won't be able to control it    Is it better second time around when you're prepared for it?  I'm hoping so  

I'm Off to get busy now ... Happy Sunday to everyone  xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep today im feeling much better thanks

i did try and control it and did well to start then my body and brain took over and there was very very little i could do

sal you got everything you need now, big knickers etc


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi

hows are dh today?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, he's much better thanks .. he want to go to the Toby for food, so that is a good sign.  Well, he hasn't eaten since Friday so I can't blame him    Glad you're feeling better hunni


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well Andi I am glad your DH is feeling a bit better, always a good sign if they want to eat  

Kara -- DR is horrible i hated it had the most horrendous headaches, but all symptoms pretty much went once stimming started as I am sure you know  

Sal -- glad your feeling a little better today, hope your enjoying the rugby

Lots of love to everyone else, going now as sorting out the house having a mega throw away and tidy up session !! told hubby and dog not to sit still for too long or they will end up in the bin !! LOL !!

Andrea xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Heeeeelllllpppp!  I am having the AF from hell....there is no way to describe this without TMI so suffice to say I am back and fore to the bathroom every 15 minutes at the moment.  Where the heck is all of this coming from  I am supposed to be going to Cheltenham tonight with work and I really don't know how I am going to cope like this.    

Popsi - good luck with the de-clutter

Andi - glad DH is feeling better.  Just 15 days til your appt now - that has to be good!  

Kara - DR is almost over - you can see the end now.  Stay strong chick.

Meant to be heading over to my parents in a bit so we can watch the Blues V Bristol game (it's on SKY which we don't have) - assuming I can stay out of the bathroom for long enough.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal -- I am sorry that your so unwell, not long till your operation now just think of that, then you will be a lot better I am sure


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal you feeling any better today hun?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello !

How is everyone today, hope we are all ok, well i have recovered from my rotten cold but have a HUGE!! coldsore on my nose, I never ever get them and it now feels horrendous LOL !!

Andi -- Hope your ok, any news on the job yet ?

Kara -- how is the DR going ?

Sal -- how are you feeling now, how is karens grandad

Well still very quiet in here, no newbies joining us yet, come on in girls its lovely x

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi all

Back from 2 days in Cheltenham - coordinating interviews.  Thankfully I got everyone to the right place at the right time so it was fine.  

Had a chat with my mum on Sunday afternoon after I last posted and between her, Karen and my dad we decided that the best thing I could do was to start taking tranexamic acid tablets again.  I am still not right but it has eased things considerably....my only problem now is going to be working out when it is safe to stop taking them as I do not want to end up back at square 1!  

Popsi - sorry to hear you've had a rough time, hope you zap the cold sore away soon.  Karen's grandad is doing pretty well - he is waiting for an available bed at the specialist heart hospital in Leicester (I think) so they can do tests there - but otherwise he is getting on OK.  Thanks for asking  

Kara - How's things chick?  You must be on the last day or so of D/R now?  You feeling positive?

Andi - how are you?  Counting down the days I bet!  

Sally xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Girls

Don't worry I am still here just a little quite lately. I am really not sure if I am going to go ahead now with the egg share, after reading up on it, I don't think I could cope, I read that when you register to become a egg donor you need to give as much information about you and your family as possible and you have to write a personal message so that the receipients child can read when they reach 18 if the parents decides to tell them how they were conceived and they decide the want to find out about you, I know that I couldn't cope with that, so I think it will be probably adoption at least we will know at the end of the long process we will have a child, and not have to think everytime we have treatment "Is it going to work this time". I haven't made a definate decision yet but I am leaning more towards adoption now, something positive to look forward to for a change

Hope you all feeling ok, and that things are going fine for you all      

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi sweetie

Really good to hear from you - in fact I just replied to you over on one of the other sections.

I know your head is probably banging from all the thinking - just remember you have lots of friends here and you can post or PM whenever you want.

Sally xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

im ok ish still bleeding through which is a pain and im all bloated but im ok

sal so looking forward to the meet hun, you other girls coming?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Kara you're so nearly there!
Stay strong and keep your chin up!  Remember it will be worth it in the end!

Hope the rest of you ladies are well and that Andrea you feel better soon!

Crazy what a decision...........I can fully understand your quandry as most people on here can!  We're to listen and support you in what ever you decide!

Andi you're quiet! You ok?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scouse are you saying I'm normally loud?  


Ooooh Feb is nearly here!!

We're all here for each other Crazy ....  

Hi to everyone


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry girls I rushed on and rushed off for my early night and now I had to log back on because I didn't acknowledge everyone and now feel bad.

Thinking of you all   

xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya Scouse

Yes your correct it is a hell of a decision to make and I want to make sure I make the right one, my heart is telling me to adopt but is the actual comming to terms with it as we have been back and for the hospital for fertiltiy tests etc for a few years now, it will be nice to talk about something postitve instead of all negative, I know that with adoption that child may still want contact with birth parents/family or carers when they are older which I would except but as for egg share i couldn't cope with always thinking what if I have another child out there and that the receipient will tell that child how they were conceived, I couldn't cope with seeing them if they wanted to meet me, it would break my heart, so this is why I am leaning more to adoption, what do you think hun.

Sorry about the me post, I got a lot to think and talk about.

Thanks

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Crazy - please don't feel you should apologise for any posts - this is the one place where you can just get it all out.  

Andi - what are you like?  You're such a sweetie.  Bless, we know you love us all so don't worry if you forget to say it everytime - we won't stop speaking to you LOL  

Kara - OMG it's tomorrow isn't it?  Hope all goes well for you    

Scouse - How are you doing chick?

Popsi - How's things?  I am still so excited about the Blues getting through to the Heineken cup quarters (especially as Alfie scored a try  ) - I think Karen wants to go to Toulouse for the game.  

Hope I haven't missed anyone.  I am about to get ready for work - going to be a bit part-timeish for the next 2 weeks so I can be as rested as I can for the op.  Did way too many hours in Cheltenham and am planning to take them back this week and dig into the rest of my banked hours next week or work from home.  Thankfully my boss is a star and has simply told me to do whatever I need to.

Spoke to a lovely nurse at IVF Wales this morning who has really helped to reassure me about all my bleeding etc.  Seemingly I am not such a weirdo freak and this is not the end of the world.  She has promised to speak to Mr G for me and if there is anything I should do / not do between now and a week Tuesday she will let me know.  In the meantime she has suggested that I have some bloods done to make sure the horrible bleeding hasn't whacked my haemoglobin off so I will call by either Friday or early next week just to check.

Sally xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG Sally I forgot about your jab today     Hope it went well and you are reassured.  It won't be too much longer for you hunni.

Kara, good luck for tomorrow, I bet you can't wait to start stimms. 

How's your nose Andrea?

Crazy, hope you're okay?  I hope the counseller can guide you to make the right decision ... the decision you feel right in your heart with. 

Hi Scouse and anyone else if I've forgotten you 

 

I've had a crappy day today, I haven't had a break from 8am 'til leaving at 5.15 ....    
Anyway, I'm starting acu again tomorrow in readiness for my tx again


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi -- I am not too bad, nose still looks bl&&dy awful thought !! at least I have no social plans for this weekend ! - sorry you have had a bad day today, it seems to have been a horrible day all round, we were talking in work today saying that "experts" say last monday was the most depressing day of the year, but we decided they were wrong and it was today !! everyone seems to have been on a low, oh well i guess tomorrow can only be better  

Kara -- good luck with the stimming tomorrow   , great to see one of us starting again 

Sal -- yeah the blues did good ! as did the ospreys, DH is hinting to go up to saracens, but like I told him its not until 6.4.08 and we dont know where we will be with tx then so will have to wait, (and saracens not as glamorous as toulouse !!) glad Alfie scored for you LOL ! I have to say I have a soft spot for Mike Phillips, he has the most gorgeous eyes  

Crazy --  for you, dont rush into any decisions, and you do whatever you feel right, I know if my next IVF fails we are going to adoption then

Love to everyone else I have missed

And xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening - glad another day is done then huh!

Andi - you didn't forget, my jab was last week, this was a call to try and find out what I can do about the bleeding etc.  Sorry you had a bad day - mine was a bit colourful as the brown stuff hit the fan when the results of the interviews were announced.  OMG you don't want to be the Director's assistant when that kind of thing breaks - especially when the Director is in London LOL


Kara - are you counting in minutes yet?  Hope you lead the way to a successful 2008.

Popsi - Hope you're feeling better soon.  I know what you mean about planning things for the coming months.  At the moment I am going along the lines of planning things anyway as if things don't go to plan for me, I don't want to end up with nothing to distract me - that could all change after 5 Feb.

Scouse, Crazy - sending you both love and  

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep its down to hours now at last lol

i will pop on and let you all know how is goes,,,,,im guesing liinig willl eb 2,5 i like having little bets with myself


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally .. I said it was a bad day didn't I!!

Hope it's a better one tomorrow Andrea.

Good luck and lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sally -- good news about Karens grandad

Andi -- Goodnight sweetie, dont get up tonight to say hello to us, we all know you think of us x

Gutted I cant make the meet next week now, if any thing changes I will do my best to get there ! 

And xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea it would be good it you could come to the meet, hope your situation changes and you can come.  We'll confuse everyone with two Andrea's then  

DH is 40 in a few months .. anyone got any ideas for a special present?  I'd love to book a trip away but can't really until last minute what with tx plans etc.  I'd be grateful for some inspiration.

Nite nite everyone xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

What kind of things does he like?  What are his interests?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

He likes motorbikes (I don't  ) .. he's into most sports and fitness and is a black belt at Karate


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea

My DH is 40 this year too, in December, I have booked a weekend away in London as he loves it there  ! acctually booked it on the weekend, was holding out for ttx, but thought no if I arrange a lovely weekend away and some nice stuff now, it will be something to look forward to, and if I have to cancel well so be it !!

Just a quick post as off to work now  , but at least its nearly the weekend ! 

And x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea ... it's lovely to have something to focus on and look forward to. I'm 40 in Dec too ..... aaargggh!!! not so nice to focus on and look forward to 

OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG 
OMG .... OMG .... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG ... OMG .... OMG

*I got the flipping job!!!!!!*

                        
                 

Subject to references and a medical questionnaire ....... trouble is I have to talk to boss tomorrow and tell him about the new job and ask for a reference    

Now that's out of my system .... how's everyone?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi ----


              

Thats brilliant news !! what will you be doing in your new job, where is it etc etc ... thats great !

Love Andy xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

You clever thing!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!

    

Really chuffed for you sweetie xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks girls, it's an admin job for the Council.

Really nervous about going to work today  

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Good Luck Andi xx you will be fine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done andi

maybe your luck is changing


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I flipping hope so, I broke a mirror last night ... not good ehh!!!

Thanks girls


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

What a rubbish week it has been!    My sister got admitted to hospital on Tuesday night and Karen's grandad passed away in the early hours of this morning.  Thank goodness it is the weekend as this is all getting a bit much now especially with me still struggling with bleeding and worrying about my op.  

So how are you ladies?

Sx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

I am so sorry for your awful news, give my love to Karen too honey x   its horrible to lose someone, I lost my Dad suddenly 7 years ago and its devistating for everyone xx

Hope your sister will be ok x

Be brave, but cry lots, tears are good xx your in my thoughts

Andreaxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww sal

i am so sorry, andrea is right tears are healthy and good

im here is ever you wana chat


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words girls x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thinking of you both Sally, let it all out girl


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Andi, how are you doing today?  Look at your ticker now, into single figures    

Another pregnancy was announced in work yesterday - just felt sick.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Sally   you will have your turn sweetie.

How is your sister?  Has Karen gone home this weekend?


I had a really odd day yesterday, really teary, almost like PMT buy I was only CD 11.  I was really happy Thurs with news of my (hopefully) new job and yesterday I had to talk to my boss about it and it just brought me down.  It just felt so awkward.

I still have no idea of start date etc because I have to wait for references to be returned before a firm offer is made and now I'm wondering if I will be able to give the correct notice to my current employer if it clashes with my EC, but then I thought well they do know already so it's not going to be a shock when it's in writing and I'm sure they're planning life without me already.  I do know I'm making the right decision so that has to be a positive, I think change just makes you unsettled doesn't it.

Hope your weekend is as good as it can be Sally.  It's not long now for your op

Andi x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

GRRR, just typed a long message and somehow managed to lose it.  

Sorry you had a teary day yesterday, probably the drop in adrenalin after the excitement of your good news.  Have a nice rest this weekend and hopefully you will get your strength back.  Got anything nice planned?

I haven't been to see my sister yet (my mum doesn't think it is a good idea at the moment - bit complicated) but I think things are the same as before.  Basically they are trying to change all her drugs again so it could be that we are in for the long haul.

Karen is still here at the moment - she has decided that she will only go home for the funeral - probably a week on Monday although we are waiting for confirmation at the beginning of next week.  I won't be going as her mum doesn't want the rest of her family to know Karen is gay and that we are partners - have to respect her wishes on that one.

10 days to go til my op and I should be all excited that it is finally almost here but to be honest I just feel frightened and negative.  Not quite sure what I can do to change this - the main problem is that I am still in pain and having weird symptoms so I cannot help but think it isn't going to be good news.  Most people seem to go into laps with no symptoms and come out with a bit of a shock so I don't see that my chances are good. Just want it over now.  

Think we are going to have a quiet weekend.  I'll see what Karen wants to do but basically it will be a moochy one which won't do either of us any harm.

Hope you ladies are all OK.

Sally xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That happened to me today too Sally .. I lost my connection  

Try not to get over anxious about the op, remember the reason you are having it is because you know you have a fibroid that needs to be removed and possible endo, as you said most people go into them with no symptoms and come out surprised but you know you need it done to rid you of the pain you're in and then you can move forward towards treatment.  It's natural you're concerned though ... fingers crossed it will be fine.

I hope you're not too put out about not being at the funeral, it must be hard for you knowing that your relationship isn't accepted by some.  

Hope things settle down soon for your sister and your family.

Kara ... I read you're feeling down hunni ... all the D/R has to take it's toll on you, you'll soon be stimming and hopefully feeling more positive.    

Off to clean and do boring things .. catch you all later

Hiyah everyone


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Girlies ! 

Well just a quick post from me as in the middle of cleaning  ! just been shopping for new kitchen flooring and decorating next weekend after our flood !

Sal sweetie xx lots of love to you and Karen, it must be difficult I cant believe in this day and age people still have hungups over things xx life is just not fair at all xx try not to worry about your lap, I went into mind not knowing anything and came out with endo and ovary and tube removed (in further ops !) so at least you know whats wrong with you chick x and even though I did not, I am all mended now and ok  

Andi -- have fun cleaning  , hope your feeling a little more upbeat today x

Kara -- bring on the stimming you will feel much better then I am sure

Right off to clean 

Lots of love to everyone else

Andrea xxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Could someone please change my bubbles from ending with two fat ladies to a lucky seven please?    

  Thanks in advance xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

ANDI68 said:


> Could someone please change my bubbles from ending with two fat ladies to a lucky seven please?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx


Done!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies
sorry not been around for a while - have some virus that is making me feel like s***t.
But the way things are in work i daren't take time off and we had to go in today too!

Haven't time to read back and catch up, have to pick dh from work then off to a birthday party for him (would rather curl up together on the settee)

Sorry Sal you going thro diff time but just think that op will bring you ever nearer to your dream!

Kara same for you...........you are nearly there!

Andi, Andrea, Nikki, Crazy and everyone else love to you all and a big hug!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Scouse - so sorry you have been so poorly, hope you're feeling better soon.  Try and enjoy the birthday party - save me a bit of cake!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

scouse honey x sorry you been feeling unwell, I think we will all feel better when the springtime arrives !

well only a quick one now, as waiting for chinese to arrive (felt like a blow out today so haveing a takeaway and few bevvies what the hell !)

And xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Sally  

Scouse, hope you're gonna be better soon .. I wondered where you were.  Hope you'll be well enough for the meet on Thursday  

Enjoy your takeaway Andrea


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

You know what I might just have a glass of red wine this evening.....don't indulge often and I could do with chilling out this evening.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just went to the shop and bought a bottle of wine .... thanks Andrea


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi

No worries lol hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoying mine! sometimes I think it does you more good than harm to chill out and relax and be normal sometimes x

And xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh heck, my chest has tightened up.  Felt it first off yesterday morning.  I don't have a cold or anything so am hoping it is just stress and anxiety.  I will be beside myself if I get poorly now and have to postpone the op.... I am trying to think positive, drink plenty of water, take my inhaler and keep up with my vitamins etc.  Ultimately it will come down to the decision of the anaesathist on the day.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally are you feeling any better tonight?  Anxiety can bring on the most odd symptoms, let's hope it's that.  Did you say you were taking time off this week to prepare for the op?

I went to McArthur Glen today girls and bought another flipping book.  It's called 'Getting Pregnant Faster' boost your fertility in just 3 months... by Dr Marilyn Glenville. It says it has practical advice on successful IVF, helping you conceive and preventing miscarriage.  The book covers nutrition, lifestyle changes etc ... self help strategies for both women and men to boost fertility.

I haven't read it all but have flicked through and read bits that were of interest and I came across two conflicting things that my Zita West book doesn't paint a negative.

1.  Drinking milk during stimming:

ZW recommends this to increase protein which is needed at this time but MG says that the lactose found in milk could damage human eggs and apparantly the cows produce milk after giving birth but get artificially inseminated within two months to keep the cycle going but pregnancy comes with increased hormones levels especially oestrogen and these go into the milk supply ... she recommends getting protein from other foods.

2.  Assisted hatching:

It isn't recommended or not in ZW's book just mentioned that older women's eggs have harder shells and it's difficult for the embryo to hatch out and in IVF AH may be used to help the embryo break out.  MG's book says "in 2003 the National Institute for Clinical Excellence Fertility Guideline recommended that 'AH should not be offered because it has not been shown to be effective in increasing pregnancy rates'.  A review of this literature showed that AH does improve the implantation rates in younger women and in those women have had previous unsuccessful IVF cycles, but who ironically, did not improve the chances of an older woman (over 35) achieveing a pregnancy.  Not many clinics still do assisted hatching." 

I believe IVF Wales do!!

I drank heaps of milk during stimms  

What to believe ehh?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal you will be fine, keep drinking water and that will help, i always thought i would be ill before an op too

andi, you will find the more your read the more confused you will become, yes IVF wales do do AH we might have this or we might go for blast ( which they don't do routinly !!)

I would deffo pay the extra and have AH as least of your next go, last time i stimmed i drank 1 glass of milk a day and i will do this again.

Im having a row with my head as to go for AH hatching with steriods or blast without!!!it very confusing and im scared to make the wrong choice so i think i will have to leave it to lyndon lol

god i cant wait til thursday to meet you all


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Grrrrrr, chest still not right... feels all tight.  I am determined it is not going to get a grip though and plan to do steam inhalations, hot baths, lemsips, drink water, have honey with everything, take vits and echinecea. I have a week so surely I can kick it before next Tuesday.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you do that hun it will help

how is karen?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

She's OK, bit quiet.  She's not really one to sit and sob (unlike me) but she has been quite quiet over the weekend and I know she has been thinking a lot.  Looks as if the funeral will be a week today.  Thanks for asking chick x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

day before you op?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, decisions decisions ... wish you had a crystal ball.

How was the stimms, you started them today didn't you?

How will you keep your drugs cool on Thurs?

Sally, hope you shake it off.  Good that you have a week.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya mate

i will bring my drugs is a little cooler bag, as its only a few hours

yeah stimms jab went fine and yeah im on the steriods so im more at ease now


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning girls,

           ... That's what I got on my OPK this morning.  I can't do anything about it this month becuase I start D/R next week but I'm back ovulating since those horrid drugs stopped me.  I had to buy another test kit to find out ..... it was bothering me!!

Anyone ever taken baby aspirin for increased blood flow and where can you get it from?  I take Q10 to help with that, does it do the same thing?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Mornng all

Am working from home today as I figured it might be the best place for me to fight off whatever is trying to invade my system.  Chest feels looser this morning which I think is a good thing as hopefully it means whatever it is is now coming out and will clear in a couple of days.  In the meantime my bedside table looks like a local branch of Boots! LOL

Andi - great news that you are OV - must be a real relief to see your body getting back on track.  Think you can get baby asprin from any pharmacy.

Kara - what's the deal with the steroids?  What do they do?

Sally *sending out lots of anti bug vibes*


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah baby asprin from anywhere hunni, have you check with nurses about taking this?

the steriods keep the embryo hidden from the immune system and as ive had 2 miscarriages this could be good for me

woke up this morning with the trots and a bad belly and then a letter came about a smear test

sal im glad your chest feels better and andi omg fly is flying hunni, whens baseline?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh I see, good idea then.

I'm attempting to sort out my mail shot from home.... thankfully I have neat handwriting as we don't have a printer to be able to type labels.  Not terribly easy with a pussy cat on your knee though LOL  Have spent many minutes under a towel over a bowl of steaming water.... my chest is not giving in on this    Surely by now if it was going to start a cough it would have done so.  I'm losing my mind here.     Time for another lemsip.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're not so great today Kara after starting the stimms, another load of side effects to cope with then?

Sally, maybe the chest tightness is anxiety because you're worrying you're not going to clear it before next week.  Do you feel like you have a cold?  Try some relaxation deep breathing etc.

During my tx schedule appt I asked if there was anything I could do to help with the immature egg problem I had last cycle and Debs said about baby aspirin.  Well, I didn't think too much about it because I was taking Q10 and now I'm wondering what to do because in the follow up Mrs Evans didn't suggest it.  I called Deb today to check on this and she spoke to Grace and said it was okay to take 75 micrograms.  I called at a pharmacy and they said its 75 milligrams they sell and didn't think you could get 75 micrograms.  Anyway I can't get an answer at the clinic to clarify the dose.  

Does anyone know what the negative effects of aspirin are, if any?  I read on the packet it contains lactose which I read was in the milk thing I posted about the other day and should be avoided .... also it says that low-dose aspirin may have a benefical effect for women but it is still advisable that women concerned about their fertility to check with their doctor before taking any kind of painkiller because they may increase their risk of miscarriage .... ARRGH!!!! I'm losing my mind too  

Does anyone have the email address of Mrs Evans? 

My baseline scan is on 18th Feb.

Can you still go to blasts now you're taking the steroids Kara?

  Sally, hope you're better soon sweetie


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey girl, wish I could help you out with the info you need but unfortunately I don't know the answer.

I am not at all happy because my chest is getting worse not better and I am starting to cough so it looks as if I have picked up some kind of virus - perfect timing huh  I am going to stay home again tomorrow and see if I can shift it by the end of the week - if not I am going to have to call Ambulatory Care and tell them to postpone my op.  I can't believe it - I haven't had a cold or anything in the whole 7 months I have been waiting.....and now this.  Someone up there obviously really hates me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would post up in peer support hun about the asprin, you might have to half the pills, im not sure as i can not take it

yeah i can still go to blast....


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww Sally .... it's only Tuesday, wait and see how you go.  How late will you leave it before calling them?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara .. .empty your in box sweetie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorted hun


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm going to go and see my GP in the morning and see what she says.  If she thinks it is an infection then maybe she can give me a course of antibiotics and if she thinks it's just a virus then maybe she can give me some indication as to how long it is likely to last (if it is something that is on the rampage at the moment).  I am still hoping that it might be better by the end of the week and I will be able to go ahead as planned.

Any joy on finding out your info Andi?

How's your tummy now Kara?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Nightmare, looks as if I am going to end up getting postponed....just had a reply from someone over on Peer Support saying that I need to be healthy for a minimum of 2 weeks prior to GA.  Yet another set back coming my way - what a surprise!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, I'd still go see your Doc and see what he/she says.

I'm going to email the clinic and get it straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal

hunni don't panic, you will be ok, i feel that you are worrying yourself ill

i wouldn't say anything as you will have your breathing supported anyway


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

I went to hospital for my lap with a sore throat and a cold and a cough ! the anethesist (spelling!!) examined me before hand took temp had a look etc and decided I would be fine ! and yes he was right i was great ! so dont lose hope, I think sometimes we get run down with the stress of worrying about going in 

Lots of love to you and Karen xx

Andi --- How are you

Kara -- hows the stimms going

Well off to bed now Dh on mornings to up at 4.50am xxxxx

Andrea x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks girls.  I am off to the doctors at 10 to get a diagnosis as I am now coughing and breathless and after that I will call the hospital and let them know the situation and take their advice.  I would dearly love it to go ahead next week but not at the risk of my health.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well my GP says my chest is clear and not to worry.  She has given me some antibiotics just in case but has told me there is no reason for me to cancel my lap.  Going to take the rest of the week off work so I can really rest and get fit and strong for next week.  Nothing like a bit of stress in the proceedings is there!!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Sally, maybe you can relax a little now and it will sort itself out


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is great news sal, just stress i bet and thats totally understandable


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks ladies,

I'm afraid I am going to give tomorrow night a miss though - I was really looking forward to it but I think I should stay indoors and give my body a chance to recover.  I want a full report on everything.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How are you feeling today Sally?  What do you have planned this weekend?

Kara, sorry you're so tired today, my fault for keeping you talking last night .. sorry! 

Scouse ... are you feeling any better today?

Well it's Friday Girls ... another week of working without a deffo offer letter.  I called them today and it's gonna take a little while longer before the references are in and medical form approved  GGGGRRRRRR!!!  I just want to leave now or make it official at least.

What do we all have planned for the weekend?  ... apart from the Rugby!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not your fault at all hun, it was the fact that i stayed up when i got home lol

my head ache is gettig really bad and ******* me off now, im working all weekend which is boo boo, that unless i go sick which if my bosses were here i would but they are in peru so i really need to be here


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sal -- how are you feeling now, a little better I hope

Andi -- sorry you have not had your confirmation yet, but I am sure you will soon, these people dont rush !!

Kara -- sorry to hear about your head, I was the same when having my injections !! its not nice, i used to find reflexology helped, and them cool n sooth migrane cold pads that you put in the fridge, the are gel and I would not have been without them

Well I am decorating this weekend, doing the kitchen after my recent flood ! but DH told me we can only paint until 12noon tomorrow then rugby, but have all day on sunday and off on monday too  

C'mon Wales !!!!

Andrea xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiyah Andrea .... hope your decorating goes well.  There's two flipping game on tomorrow isn't there?  I'll have to find something to occupy me.  I will probably watch the Wales V England game though .... yep C'MON WALES!!!  

How's the nose cornflake this week?  

I'm just impatient about job etc because of my tx and would like to be able to plan around it.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

Lazy one reporting in.  Have spent another day eating, watching TV and sitting with my head over a bowl of steaming water.  Definitely feeling a bit better today - certainly doing better than poor Karen who I have obviously passed this on to (she is full of cold - I didn't ever have the nose stuff) - really hoping that by the end of the weekend I am in tip top condition  

Glad you had a good time last night, I was so sorry I missed it but I knew I had to be sensible and concentrate on keeping warm and kicking this germy thing.

Andi - I can definitely understand your frustration; it's bad enough under normal job circumstances but with the need to plan tx it must be driving you crazy.

Popsi - Good luck with your decorating and enjoy the game - Ospreys Vs England as Red Dragon radio are calling it LOL    Hope it's a good match, we need one to start the 6 nations.

Kara - sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish.  Have you got to work over the weekend aswell?

My weekend will be a bit weird - obviously we will be watching the rugby.  We are also babysitting 2 youngsters over night tomorrow and then on Sunday Karen will be off to the Midlands ready for her Grandad's funeral on Monday.  And of course there will be lots more steaming!  

Spose I ought to think about packing my bag this weekend too, just to make sure I have everything I need.

Sally x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Girls

Kara - Hope your feeling a little better x not long now honey and it will be all over and you will be our first pregnacy of many xxx  

And - cornflake completely gone now thankfully !! was doing my head in as looked so awful, and even worse if I tried to cover it with makeup !! enjoy the game

Sal - How are you feeling today, your counter is coming down now only a few more days left, good luck and stay positive, a lap really isnt that bad xx love to karen too xx I know what you mean about ospreys agains england, I just hope the play better than when I have seen them this season !!

Well I going to watch Ireland and Italy now (good job both me and DH love rugby !)

Love and hugs to everyone else

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya Popsi

I'm doing OK....I realise just how much better I am when I look at poor Karen who is really bad with it as I was a few days ago.  I am now enforcing regular steam inhalations etc but she's not the most cooperative patient.

We're watching the Ireland- Italy game too, not the same as watching a Wales match but it's something to do on a Saturday afternoon.

I have started the official preparations for next Tuesday by giving my trustee beanie cat Cleo a wash.  Karen said she was a health hazard so I have given her a good clean and she is now drying on the radiator.

The boys we were due to be babysitting all weekend are not staying overnight any more as their mum and dad will be back a lot earlier (probably just as well because Karen is really not well) and I am trying to persuade Karen that she didn't ought to go out this evening.  We're supposed to be going for a Chinese and whilst I am Ok to go, she really should stay home and stay warm and resting.

Anyway I am off to tend to the sick, catch up with you later x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not long now sal


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]woo hoo

Wales did it girls !!!!!!!

awesome​​


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been occupying my 5 yo niece today .. made cakes .. she even ate wholemeal bread (she didn't know ) it was toasted with scooby spaghetti on 

Glad you're better Sally, shame that Karen is poorly especially facing the funeral on Monday  Full steam ahead for Tuesday now sweetie



Andrea ... glad your cornflake has gone, they are horrid aren't they 

Scouse .. hope you're feeling better 

Kara ... big hugs as you're not feeling well 

 

[size=30pt]Not forgetting the result today


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

[fly]WALES[/fly]​         

Even poorly Karen dragged herself out of bed to enjoy that moment of history.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Best wishes for everyone this week for scans, follow ups, ops etc .... a big week for most of us this week.

[fly][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][fly][shadow=black,left]
G O O D L U C K[/shadow][/fly][/move][/fly]

Had a really sleepless night last night, I spoke too soon about having two more good night's sleep before Monday, it was mainly because of things on my mind ... new job etc. When I did get to sleep I dreamt that I ony had two eggs at EC and also I started a new job with a friend from school who has no relevance to my new job  

Off to do the ironing and hopefully some home yoga later. I didn't get round to starting back to my yoga class after Christmas and I've 'encouraged' DH to do it with me at home .. so we have a date later 

Have a great day girls xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Not just me then Andi - I was lying in bed crying at 00:45 this morning, I couldn't get to sleep and all sorts of things were going through my mind.  Not much better this morning if I'm honest - mainly because Karen is heading off this afternoon and I am scared about being on my own (too much time to worry).  Someone give me a slap please.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, I want to give you a  ... sorry, but you did ask for a slap <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F1%255F114%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Two more sleeps for you before you can move on hun ... try and think more positive, it's hard I know but worrying won't get you anywhere. Scouse told me this once 'worrying is like a rocking chair, it gives you something to do, but it gets you nowhere'. I try to remember that when things are out of my control.

When will Karen be home? Are you off work tomorrow?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal

i know how you are feeling and i was the same before my first one, but i can assure you, you will be ok

try and stay busy and see this lap as a step closer, you are closer now than you have ever been, now that has to be a postive thing


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks girls - Karen has just headed off so I will hopefully pull myself together now and start getting myself organised.  I think it's just a case of having waited so long for this and now it's all coming to a head - not helped by Grandad Ken dying.  I wish I could be at his funeral but I know I have to respect Karen's mum's wishes.  I have an appointment with my counsellor later today so maybe that will help settle me a bit.

Karen will be back tomorrow evening - between 8-9pm so I need to make sure I have everything sorted as she is going to have had a long and horrible day.  

Thanks for your support girls, I'd be lost without you. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

why does karens mum not want you there? of course you don't have to answer

btw it is ok to cry while they are giving you the ga, i know this as thats what i did


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara

I cried buckets going down to mine too !! and when I had the follow up laparotomy i was fine going down but cried buckets coming back as they had taken my ovary and fallopian tube (even though i knew they were useless !!) 

Think they would have got the water proof sheets out if I was going again     

Love 
And
xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

It's just that Karen's mum doesn't want her family to know that she's gay.  Don't get me wrong, she is always very kind to me, but she's just not ready for the extended family to know.  Probably just as well - if I went to the funeral the way I feel right now I would wail like a lunatic!    

I think I would be Ok if they would let Karen wait with me and if they would give me a pre-med... they'll be hitting me over the head with a hammer at this rate to shut me up.   LOL  Karen keeps telling me that Mr G will look after me and I know she's right.  Oh well just got to keep counting down the hours.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Sal

How are you doing today  

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya chick

I am fairly stressed to say the least.  I'm off to reflexology in an hour so hopefully that will help me to calm down.  My other tactic is to sing - loudly and badly as it's a good release! God help the neighbours!  

How's thing with you?

Sx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Well sing away sweetie if it does you good.

And I am sure that reflexology will help, i go every 2 weeks and just LOVE it .

Just think this time tomorrow it could all be over and you will be on the tx road xx

I am on, waiting for the fitters to fit my kitchen floor so I can get back in some order LOL

Take cares, and try not to worry too much hun xxx

Andrea


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes I can see how a kitchen floor could be handy! LOL.

Hopefully by this time tomorrow I will be sleeping peacefully and starting my recovery.  I keep hoping I will be the first to go down so I don't have too much hanging around but I know I have no control over that.  I have just been out and bought some magazines and a puzzle book to try and keep me occupied.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal good ;uck tomorrow huni


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks chick, I have just forced some food down my neck - feels like the last supper.  

Have I remembered everything I need to take?

Nightie
Dressing gown
Slippers
San pads
Tissues
MP3 player
Mags
Puzzle book
Pillow to protect my tummy from the seatbelt on the way home

And of course my teddy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

teddy is so important, dh hide mine in my bag on my first lap and that made me cry


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thing is I am scared little Cleo will go missing if I leave her in the ward when I go to theatre so am going to make Karen hold onto her until I am back.  I would be beside myself if I lost my little beanie cat.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I/we have this little monkey and I took it in my bag for EC and ET  

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Sally ... be strong sweetie


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll try.  Not feeling very strong at the moment.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Sally

I just want to wish you the very best of luck for tomorrow hun, hope all goes well, keep us informed won't you.

 

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Course I will, Karen has instructions to post an update.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

Lots of love to you   this time tomorrow hopefully you will be snuggled up in your own bed and it will be all over 

Lots of love

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Andrea, I know you're right and in 24 hours all of this will have seemed like a pointless waste of worrying energy.  At the moment I just want to


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal honey, have a good   if it makes you feel better xx theres no harm in that at all, tears are good and health x

Hope karen got back safely, I am going to bed now, trying to grab a few early nights this week as my M.E. is playing up so feeling a little exhausted and sore.

Night night all 

And xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Night Andrea, I'm off to bed too  

Sally   xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara, hope your smear went ok hun?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls

How are we all on this wet and windy day !! just a quick post from me now, 
(.)(.) are sore today so looks like af will be arriving in the next few days  

Any news on sal yet ?/

Kara how are you doing, what medication are you on ??

Andi glad your day was good.

TTFN

Andrea x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Girls

I had my follow up appointment today down at IVF Wales, I was ages, my appointment was at 3 I got to the hospital by 2:40 and didn't go in to see Janet Evans until 3:45, it went ok I suppose as usual they cannot tell you why the treatment didn't work , just one of those things.  I asked about egg share and because I only had 4 eggs fertilize out of 6 I wouldn't be a suitable candiate anyway, so that answered my decision for definate, not to egg share but adopt, Mrs evans did say that if we wanted to do treatment in the future it would be fine, and as I explained about the financial situation she said we could do DIUI again private if we wished, even if it's in a few years time.  I don't know why but I got so nervous waiting to see consultant for follow up today, I thought I was going to have a panic attack, I have never felt like that before, and we have been going back and for there for years.

Hope your all doing ok - Anyone heard from Sally?

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

popsi said:


> (.)(.) are sore today so looks like af will be arriving in the next few days


The fat lady hasn't sung yet Andrea

Crazy, hope this has made your decision to adopt easier


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crazy sometimes when choices are taken away it can seem like fate, good luck on your adoption, i have heard so many postive stories about this

popsi im in menopur and suprecur at the moment and feeling a ok

had a smear today and it was fine, still annoys me that they don't cover you up, it was all on show


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara

Glad your smear went ok, I know it isn't a very pleasant situation anyway having a smear yet alone leave you uncovered and all on show, I hate it when they tell you to relax, you feel like saying "HELLO I GOT MY FOOF ON SHOW HOW CAN I RELAX" 

Yes your rights about fate, I thought that earlier it feels like we are meant to adopt.  I am really hoping that things go well and that we get approved and that we don't have to wait to long, I have heard that the waiting list isn't as long now, I have been thinking today if there is anything I should get to impress Social Worker for our appointment next Tuesday, but I suppose she will be more interested in us as we are not cosmetic things in the house.


Thanks

Crazybabe
Take care hun, hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Glad it went okay Kara, did you have it done at your Docs?  My last smear was at Docs and I wasn't covered up either but when I've gone to FP Clinic for one they do cover you.  It's almost like you can't see what's happening covered and that makes it less fraught but when you can see it's not nice.  

Sorry I do waffle ..... I could slap myself sometimes  

I thought we would have heard from Sally/Karen by now?

Andrea, hows your ME today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep it was done at the docs

crazy they will just be looking at you and your dh hunni and try and get to know you


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea

Its not too great really  , was on medication for it but stopped a week or so ago (hate taking tablets) so I think its kind of withdrawal from them a little too, was unable to sleep great last night, so hopefully tonight, but hey theres a lot worse off from me  , i will get there in the end i am sure x

Night night all, a little concerned we have not heard from sal 

And xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning all

Sorry we didn't post very early last night - I had a bit of difficulty getting up.  The first time I tried it I had to lie down again as I felt so sick and dizzy and it was 8:30 before we got home.  I was last to leave my room - I think the pre-med knocked me out as I slept and slept.

I'm doing Ok today - wounds are a bit sore but to be honest I am in a lot less pain than I thought I would be and so far I haven't taken a painkiller this morning.  I am so thrilled with the outcome I can't tell you - the broid was about the size of a golf ball and was apparently on a stalk and came out really easily, and aside from another small fibroid on the outside of my womb which was of no interest to anyone, my pelvis was perfect - tubes, ovaries etc all clear of endo etc.  They think the broid has been the trouble maker.

Mr G came to see me just as he was leaving last night (he'd been before but I don't think I knew what was going on then) and he showed us the pics and explained everything.  The bottom line is, I should be ready to start IUI within 2 months and if 3 goes don't work then I will move to IVF.  Mr G also said he would write to Health Commission Wales and try and get us a funded cycle.

I wasn't very brave and sobbed to Karen as they took me through but thankfully I didn't have to wait too long and was taken to theatre around 09:30.  The staff were fabulous - so unbelievably kind.  One surprise was when I discovered that a member of the anaesethist (sp) team was someone I went to school with and so we were talking as they did the horrible bit.  I remember someone telling me to think of something nice so I would have nice dreams and that was that. 

Hope to catch up with you all later.

Sally x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is all wonderful news hunni

well done


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I know, I can hardly believe it - Mr G rules.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi just a really quick unrelated (to fertility) question !

Has anyone got a wii , and are they good ??

will post a proper post later, just looking for advice

And xxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry Andrea I can't help you there.

Scouse, how are you feeling, we haven't heard from you for a while?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Friends of ours have and they love it - Karen would have one if we had spare cash.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Girls

How is everyone tonight !! thankfully its a friday ! and the rugby is tomorrow so alls well for a great weekend ! 

Just a shame   arrived today- I am gutted and   

Andi-- how are you feeling chick, your PMA's are great ! hope they are working

Kara -- great news on your follies hun, good luck let us know how it goes

Sal -- hope your walking less like a wounded soldier today !

Crazy -- hope your looking forward to your visit on Tuesday ! its a great positive step

Right off to look for a WII now they are like gold dust ! why did I agree DH could have one LOL

And xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea, sorry about your AF    Look towards next week as a positive step forward 

Have you tried Toys R Us?

I'm still feeling okayish ... when is my bubble gonna burst?  Still don't have sore ( . ) ( . ) which I think is odd anyway at this time in my cycle.

Throat is still a little sore today but hopefully it's not gonna come to much


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont think about the bubble bursting hun, its good to feel good about it


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kara 

Well done on your follies, and good luck for EC monday chick, you really deserve for it all to go well kara, let me know how it all goes

Hi Popsi

Sorry your AF arrived hun.

Hi Andrea68

How are you feeling babes, hope those horrible injections are not giving you lots of nasty side effects, I am looking forward to Tuesday, although I am also a bit nervous too, window's etc finished now it all looks lovely, I will be busy cleaning now all weekend ready for Tuesday.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Take care all

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good Morning Everyone!

What a gorgeous day outside ... it's forced me to clean my windows  

Hope you're feeling better Sally, if I recall correctly it was about two weeks before I was fully recovered.  You'll get there.

Crazy, I hope your appt next week goes well.  I'm feeling okay thanks but I did have a blub this morning over something really silly .... to be honest I could cry at the drop of a hat but I get like that before my AF most months.

How are you feeling Kara?  The book you recommended arrived today ... will have some serious reading to do later  

Scouse, Nikki, PMA, Andrea ... hope you're all okay girls


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

wales have dont it again girls !!!!!!!!!!! its a lucky year for all us welsh !! x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya

Don't know what is wrong with me, feel really down again today.  Had a visit this morning from one of my work colleagues which was really nice and Karen is home so I am not lonely but I just feel like  

Crazy - what time is the SW coming on Tues?

Kara - how are you feeling about Mon?

Andi - are you starting to enjoy the full benefits of the DR side effects?  Thanks for that info, I think I am beating myself up for not feeling better sooner so it's good to know I am not unusual.

Popsi - Really enjoyed the rugby of course    Let's hope the boys can keep it going.  Was hoping young Jamie Roberts would score but at least he had a good game.

Everyone else enjoying the sunshine?

Sally x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, it's not unusual to feel the way you do, after any op but remember your hormones will be all over the place too and drugs you've taken, you just need some time to readjust.

Yes, I think the D/R has starting kicking in today, I've blubbed twice and have had difficulty in concentrating and talking jibberish .. lol ... not unusual that bit!

Great rugby result


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, just read back through my diary and it seems to be the way Prostap has affected me all along....guess that'll be something to look forward to when I start DR for tx the first time.

Karen has just helped me have bath and wash my hair - I felt I could do it myself but don't want to take any risks especially as one of my wounds is quite yucky looking.  So nice to feel clean - I couldn't bear my horrible hair any longer. 

I wanted to know if any of you lovelies have bought home ovulation kits?  I am thinking of getting one so I can start charting my temperature etc.  Which ones have you bought?  I guess all I really need is a digital thermometer.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, I always buy the clearblue digital ones, they detect your LH surge.

I don't think you DR as long with IUI, I might be wrong though as I haven't had it.

Enjoy the pampering


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Have just been having a read on the IUI section - looks fairly straight forward.  Mr G said to give 3 cycles a go and if they don't work then to move to IVF.  I was going to introduce myself over on IUI chat but chickened out.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Sally

The SW is comming between 2:00 and 2:30 on Tuesday, I have been tidying up and cleaning the house etc, We are looking forward to getting things started but feel a bit nervous too, understandable I suppose.

How are you feeling anyway hun, hope your ok


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Completely understandable I would say - but also very exciting.  I know there are a few elements to the process which I reckon will be very therapeutic in working you towards your goal.  

I'm doing OK, less depressed today although sick to the back teeth of the bleeding which I am convinced is to do with the Prostap and not the lap.  It will be 4 weeks this Thursday since my last Prostap shot which hopefully means that it will be fading out of me from then onwards.  I have decided to go out and get an ovulation kit today as it will be something to focus on during this next few weeks of waiting.  We are looking forward to the donor counselling on Tuesday as it will be another thing crossed of the check list and will hopefully start the matching process which will be fab.

How is everyone else this morning?  Isn't this sunshine lush?  What are you all up to? 
We (me, Karen and Barney the cat) are all sat in the Conservatory basking in the sun - in our PJs! LOL  I'm going out in the car this afternoon as I am going crazy being cooped up in the house the whole time.  If it wasn't for the bleeding I would be far more confident about getting out a bit more but anyway.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, hope your trip out has kept up your spirits?  Glad you're feeling better.

Kara, I think you said you were working, yeah?  

DH is going training soon and I'm going for a walk with my Mam.  It'll be good to get her away from all the usual distractions at her house  

I'm feeling a lot better than I did when I woke this morning .. thank heavens for FF


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls

Glad that your all feeling more postive today, it must be the sunshine !

Well i have had a bl*&dy awful day !! the head gasket has gone on the car and its not safe to drive !! so been going mental trying to arrange another car for Tuesday for follow up !!! arghh where is the good luck when i need it 

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Popsi - No way, that's so rubbish chick.  Wish I could help you out but I won't be driving myself.

Andi -glad you're perking up, hope you've had a lovely walk.  Weather is stunning.

We only went as far as Llantrisant retail park.  Bought my ovulation kit which I will have a look at in a while then went to Starbucks for a drink and bought a travel book on Greece as I think we will try and get a week away in the sun later in the year and it will be a good thing for me to focus on working out which island might be nice in the coming week or so.  I also came across one of my good friends from work which was sooo nice.  She reckons I am looking pretty good so that was good to hear.

Crazy - are you still cleaning like a mad thing?

Kara - how are you feeling chick?

Scouse, Nicky, PMA - how are you lovely ladies this fine weekend?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal, rhodes is lovely ! the old town and new town are great, we have been there twice and loved it ! 

we not having a summer hol this year as using the money to fund ivf, but dont mind really it will be worth it x

Sorted car now, borrowing father in laws car, so thats good ! and ours is going in garage on tuesday and should be back by saturday, so feel better we have a plan LOL

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well done sweetie, that must be a load of your mind.

Thanks for the tip on Rhodes - one of Karen's friends loves it too so we might have to see what's available around the time we want to go.  I'm thinking September time assuming we don't have a bump in the making by then.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Well Sal, heres hoping you wont be having a holiday then ( in the nicest possible way of course LOL !  ) we have booked long weekend in london in december (DH 40!!) and are hoping we dont go on that either   are we a crazy bunch or what !!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yep, it's a weird world we live in isn't it! I would like to think I could still have a break even if we are expecting, but maybe something in this country.  Who knows!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hope all goes well with your appointments tomorrow Andrea & Sally


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Andi, see you there Andrea.  I'll probably be in my jogging trousers so look out for the slob!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL ! Sally ! comfort is THE most important thing !

Just printing my list of questions off now, think I will be there till its dark !! oh well thats their job hey !

And xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck popsi


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Kara  

Hoping that it will be all good (but worrying it wont be !!!  ) 

Hope your taking it easy.

Andrea -- how are things with you hun ?

And xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How are you feeling now Kara?

Did they manage to get eggs from your high ovary?

Another question sorry: how do they grade the embryos ...  Is 1 good or bad?  Some clinics do it different don't they. 

I'm good thanks Andrea, had lunch out with a friend today.  Work tomorrow though   

Good luck for tomorrow Crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not sure about whether they got to the high ovary lol wll ask when i do foe transfer

clinic grade the embryos from 1 to 10. 10 being prefect most and i do mean most don;t get this

i had a 8.9 and a 9.1 last time, the embryo have marks for cells, fragmention etc, this is a much better way than grading 1 to 4 on a b c d


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andrea

I am fine thanks, I have sent you a PM, hope yoour feeling ok, hows the injections hope they not making your feel awful.

Speak to you tomorrow and let you know how things go with SW visit ok.

Night night

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck for this afternoon Crazy, really hope it goes well and that you get the info you need to really get your teeth into this new adventure now.   xxx

Popsi - Hope to see you there but in case I don't, wishing you all the very best with your appt.  

 to you all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck sal with your counselling


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

Good luck to you as well in case we dont see each other, we will post later to catch up 

And xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm feeling quite nervous -  not really sure why!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello Girls, big day for lots of us today.

How did it all go?

Kara, I thought 1 was the best    I had a grade 2, it was miles away from being good.  What is good to get to each day grading wise?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

grade 1 would be best, i get much more indept with them and thats the different between me knowing the grades and you

you must stop thinking too far ahead take this as a virtural slap lol....grades mean ****, each time ive had top grade prefect embies and still no baby yet i have seen many with lower grades get twins....its down to luck hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

So grade 10 isn't best?

I didn't think I was thinking too far ahead I'm just trying to understand


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok this is hard to explain, this of course might have changed since my last cycle

grade 1 is best, if they are grading using graduated embryo scoring it would be 1 to 10

so your embies which were a grade to would of been about 7

does that make any sense


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

We had a really good appt with Lorraine and have been matched with a donor.  We're both very excited (Karen is a little bit OMG too).  There wasn't a huge amount of choice but of the 2 we had to choose from, one was absolutely ideal and even has the same eye colour as Karen so we went for him and are very pleased.  Just got to get my body back on track so we can get started now.  Banish the Prostap, bring on AF!  Don't often hear me say that!   

Well I saw Andrea at the clinic - obviously it's difficult to launch into much convo in the waiting room (which was really busy) but it was really nice to be able to put a face to the name and wish her well.  Hope we can meet up some time outside of appts and have a proper natter.

Kara - you're a little star and a half with your crop of embies!  Bloody fantastic!  

Andi - how are you feeling today?  Nearly to the end of the horrible jabbing now... stay positive (that's an order!).

Crazy - hope the appt went well this afternoon. 

Who have I missed?  Umm..well whoever I have missed, please know I wish you well and send you lots of love and    

Sally xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so pleased it went well today


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, glad your app went well.  Do you have a rough date you think you may be able to start?  I'm fine thanks 

Thanks Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.haveababy.com/infertility/index_infert.cfm?&city=local&page=eggqual

scroll down on this page and you will find a small write up about ges


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its similair thats all, but knowledge is power


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

Well just got back, went really well and we have decided to take part in a new trial that they are are testing for poor responders (which i am now being classed as !! oh well someone has to be i guess lol) which involves giving 50% of patients DHEA ( a supplement from America, which the claim increases chance of sucess in poor responders by a third, but not proven ) and 50% a placebo one (obviously we dont know what we have !) we start these next month and take them for 3 months then have the ICSI, the supplement is not charged for and we have assisted hatching also which is not charged for, so we only fund the ICSI and fertility drugs which will be 450mg of menopur !!! so lots to take in at the moment, so will not be having the icsi until about July ish, but thats not too bad as will give us the break we wanted, but will be doing something at the same time (if you get what i mean  ) and Janet Evans recommended accupuncture too.

Sal, was lovely to see you, you looked really well ! OMG I cant believe you were matched today !! thats amazing, so are you having IUI as first stage now or will it be IVF, (if it does not work 1st time which i am sure it will   will you have the same match next time, sorry I nosey and like to know everything, you dont have to answer if you dont want to LOL) I know what you mean about not being able to have a full conversation as was busy and DH (who incidently has MAN FLU !!) put me to sit with my ear to the radio so could not hear a blo%%y thing anyone was saying LOL 

Andi -- Kara hope your both ok

Going for a sit down now to take things in ARGH !!!

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats brilliant news

well done, ive heard good things about this drug

and get and start acu now its great


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been her for a long time, but have been keeping an eye on things.  Just been really busy with work, family problems, and I broke my leg  .  We did another cycle of IUI at the end of last year, which was unsuccessful (as we thought it would be).  So at the moment we are just letting nature do its thing (nothing).  Hence we've decided to have a break from treatment.

Although I'm struggling this month, must still have some drugs left in my system.  I have indigestion, and rarely get it, and I'm warm all time.  The things that we go through to get our dreams to come true.

Sally I'm glad your feeling better, and am so glad that things seem brighter for you.

Andrea the trial sound good, wishing you well.

Hope everyone else is OK

Claire


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cheers Kara, I gonna research now LOL !!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello again,

Well you ladies have been very chatty this evening    I've been catching up with one of my best pals who has been away for a few weeks.

Andi - Well basically Mr G said to wait a month to get my uterus back into shape after the surgery and I have to have one AF and then start on the next one.  The only downside of this is that I need to get the Prostap out of my system first.  The jabs are supposed to last 4-6 weeks and it will be 4 weeks since the last one this Thursday so I just hope my body gets back to normal nice and quickly as I am anxious to get started.  I am very aware that it could take a month or two though as these drugs are fairly tough.

Andrea - poor DH (Bless!).  We're starting with DIUI and if 3 cycles of that don't work then we will move onto DIVF.  Lorraine said that if we didn't have success after 2 attempts with this donor then they would look at matching us with another one.  Think the trial sounds great - as well as potentially giving you a better chance, you are also getting the opportunity to contribute to the wider picture.  It certainly sounds like a good preparation time - not that waiting is ever desirable as God knows we do more than enough of that in this "game" but it's like a constructive preparation if you know what I mean.  Hope it is successful for you.   

Claire - So good to see you online chick.  Sorry to hear you've been through the mill a bit.  Would be really good to catch up for a natter some time.  Drop me a text if you fancy it. x

Kara - How are you feeling sweetie?  Good I hope, you should be glowing with positivity!  

Sending you all lots of love

Sally xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

BTW anyone heard from Crazy yet?  Hoping her appt with the social worker went well.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal --- thanks love, it was lovely to meet you, but wish we could have had a coffee or somethins (talking in the waiting rooms is not the easiest !) hopefully we will be able to go to a meet up soon 

Glad things are working great for you too x take care xx

Andi - where are you today ??

Crazy .. how did it go with SW

Andrea xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Popsi

SW visit was a bit of a let down, to cut a long story short because I work for the same LA they cannot assess us, and basically told us to contact other LA or St Savids Childrens Society or Barnardo's etc, she was a very abrup lady, even had a go at me for contacting her several times, she said I came across as impatient, can't do anything right by the sounds of things with her, I rang St Davids anyway and the lady there (SW) was very helpful indeed she will send out the info pack in tomorrows post and go from there their prep course next is in May, the one starts tomorrow but obviously we cannot do that yet,Have you heard if St Savids or Barnardo's are good.

How are you feeling hun. 

Thanks

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea, the trial sounds very positive.  I bet you were surprised at the outcome of your appointment.  Good luck  

Sorry to hear your appt wasn't great Crazy, at least you're making positive steps to move forward with this process.  Hope it's not too long before you can begin.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Crazy

I am sorry to hear that you did not have a good day, but on a positive note it sounds like you are better going somewhere else than being stuck with her !!  it makes me cross that people with jobs like that are so horrible !! I know what you mean about complications with local authorities as I think if we adopt there will be trouble for me too as I work in the local court !! life hey never straightforward for some x but remain positive I dont know what st davids or barnardos is like but I am sure it will be fine  

Sal -- how are you today sweetie, has the GREAT news sunk in yet, I bet you and Karen are on cloud nine still !!  , are you still off work ?

Andi -- yes was pleased with trying something different, but this morning it feels like a long wait !! just morning blues i think  

Right off to work now   see you all later

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Crazy - she sounds like a complete bi-atch!  Sorry you had to endure that, hope that will be the last of the nasty people and that from now on you will be treated with the respect you deserve.  I don't know about the other agencies but it might be worth asking on the adoption section.  Good luck sweetie, take no notice of the troll and keep smiling xxx

Popsi - Feeling Ok today, still having a sneaky little grin about the donor.  One of my wounds is a bit red and sore so hoping it is not getting infected.  Will be having my stitches out on Friday which might help.  Am off work until next Thursday (just over 2 weeks post op) - think by then I will be more than fed up of daytime TV. LOL  My best mate is coming to visit today (she lives in Aldershot) and I cannot wait to see her.

Andi - How are you this morning?

Kara - Are you Ok today?


Everyone else doing alright?  Another lovely sunny day


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww Andrea ... you will be starting sooner than you think  

Officially handed my notice in today girls, you'll all think I'm probably mad as I have no idea when/if this job is gonna happen.  Got a call yesterday from their occup health asking what 'gynae procedure' entailed under the section 'are you currently waiting for any medical investigations or procedures' ... I'm feeling really negative about it now but I have a plan B if it 'NOW' doesn't happen!!

Hope you have a great day with your friend today Sally.  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hoping all is fine with the job Andi.  I would think they are treading on pretty thin ice if they discriminated against you based on something like that! 

How has everyone else enjoyed their days?  I went out for lunch and am now home and shattered.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Thanks to you all for the lovely messages, they meant a lot to me, and yes your right she was horrible, i felt like telling her to get out of my house as things are going to be tough enough without having to put up with a person like her.  Hope your all doing fine.

Andrea68 - Hope your feeling ok today and that everything went ok with work,I should imagine that the council will be fine with you.  I will ring you later if thats ok.

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Freezing today wasn't it?   

Hope you're all enjoying a cozy Valentine's evening  

I had a call tonight from a friend I used to work with, no it wasn't a job offer  , he has two spare tickets for the Holiday on Ice Show tomorrow night in the CIA ..... so Im looking forward to it, DH is too  

Kara, I hope you're resting up


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya Andrea

My friend at work is going to see the Holiday on Ice at the CIA tomorrow too, hope you have a lovely time.  how's your teeth?

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Andi - Holiday on ice sounds like fun!  We're having a very quiet evening -   Karen has been sleeping on the other sofa which is really unlike her so hope she isn't coming down with something.  Barney (moggy) and I are trying to be quiet and watching American idol (which Karen hates)!

Anyone know a quick way to get rid of Prostap? I HATE it!     


Crazy - how are you doing today?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sal 
how are you?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya chick

I'm OK, bit fed up but nothing major.  I had my stitches out this morning which was good but the Prostap side effects are still driving me insane    I just want it out of me now    Still feel a bit sore inside where the fibroid was but I guess that will just take a bit of time to heal.

So how are you coping babe?  Are your little embies snuggling in?

Sx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hows the PUPO girl today?    All nice and cozy in there I'm sure

Sally, hope you're feeling a bit more upbeat today

The show last night was fab, I'm glad I went


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow hun

2 days til baseline, will they start stimms the same day

im bored already


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Keep that positive thinking up Kara - envisage embies snuggling in - they say it works!

Andi - glad you enjoyed the show, hope the pain isn't too hideous.

I'm still a bit of a misery - I think it is impatience really.  I want the Prostap gone and I want to start planning a date to start my tx. From what other have said, Prostap (or Zoladex) tends to stick around for anything from 6 weeks post last jab to 4 months.  I am hoping I will be at the shorter end which would mean mine ought to be gone within approx 2 weeks...at least if it starts to fade I will know I am on a winner.  So far I haven't had a massive bleed like I was having every 3 weeks or so before the lap so hopefully that has stopped now that Fergus has been evicted.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls

How are we all on this lovely sunny morning !   doesnt the sunshine just make you feel so much better

Sally -- I am sorry your still not feeling too good honey, what does prostap do then (sorry a bit unknown on that !) i will cross everything that it comes out of your system really soon and then you can start ttx really soon  . I had to laugh you have called it fergus !! my friend had a fibroid removed and it was caled faitima !! so really made me laugh that you had named it too LOL 

Andi -- how are you, OMG you will be stimming before long !! amazing how quickly time goes, hope work is ok for you too honey x

Kara -- hope that you are taking it easy and letting them lovely embies snuggle in nice and safely    which i am sure they are x

Crazy -- how are you today x

Well I am enjoying the sunshine, hoping to get our car back for the mechanic today (thank goodness !!) you dont realise how much you rely on them till they not there !! was not online yesterday as the WII arrived so that took up all day, got to say its fab and a really good laugh which is just what we need, DH has been up since 8am playing it this morning   LOL

Right all have a nice day, cya all later

Andrea xxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Andrea!

Isn't it gorgeous out    Glad you're getting your car back, must be a huge relief.  I haven't been driving since the op (was just waiting for my stitches to come out) and at times I felt really trapped and frustrated.

Prostap is the same as / similar to Zoladex.  Basically it shuts down your hormones, stops you producing oestrogen and normally you don't have any periods at all.  The reason I was given it was to combat the suspected endo which was thought to be causing me the abdo pain - endo and fibroids all thrive on hormonal fluctuations. Anyway in my case it didn't quite do what was hoped.  I have continued to bleed (fairly constantly for all but 2 weeks of the 3 months) and you also get mood swings, headaches and hot flushes.  So once the Prostap is gone I will be able to start tx (and have more drugs pumped into me   LOL)  They say each jab lasts 4-6 weeks (I am 4.5 weeks since my last jab now) but it can take weeks / months for your AFs to return once the drug has worked its way out.  Sadly patience isn't my strong point.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

I am sure it will be out of your system before you know it ! after that horrible drug the ivf drugs will the a doddle to you   .

Well car not back till tomorrow now   but we have FIL's car today so at least we have been able to do some shopping etc !

Right got to dash supposed to be cleaning LOL

And x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Girls

When should I have accupuncture in ICSI cycle, any ideas

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Not sure, Kara might know.  I don't think there is a bad time but there may be a particularly good point in the cycle.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Andrea, hope you're enjoying your Wii  

PMA, I started acu for tx last August and then tx was cancelled.  I did have a break but started it again when I knew my new dates  I think it's good to have anyway for wellbeing.  Make sure you go to a fertility acupuncturist and that they follow the German protocol.  My DR symptoms haven't been too bad this time and it may be to do with the acu I've already had.

Kara, hope you're not too bored

Hope everyone's okay.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi

yes the WII is great, but Oh My God !! I am aching in places I did not know I had LOL 

Andi, where do you have your acu done, and how often do you go ?

How is the tooth 

And xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I think I may look at acu again if I don't get anywhere with my first few attempts.  For the moment I am going to stick with reflexology which I find very relaxing.  I would need a new therapist though as I don't feel I gelled with my previous one.    The clinic in Whitchurch has a good rep doesn't it?  I know my old therapist sometimes works there though so that might be a bit tricky.....

Andrea - so many people say that about WIIs - bring's a whole new dimension to computer games. LOL.  Which games are you playing?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I go to Cowbridge, every week (during treatment).  Pauline my therapist works at the Whitchurch clinic also.

Tooth or teeth are playing me up.  I had the most pain yesterday.  I think my sinuses are causing pressure in that area also making the pain worse.  Pressure headache is better today and the teeth/gum pain is a bit better but I can't wait to get this pain sorted.

I have a little wheat filled elephant that sat on my face most of last night easing my pain


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal-- we were playing 10 pin bowling, table tennis and tennis ! its great fun and a wonderful stress relief ! i would recommend it to anyone as you forget everything and have a really good laugh  , hope your feeling a little better today, looks like the sun is gonna shine again 

Kara -- hope your embies are snuggling

Andi-- good luck for today hun, let us know how it goes 

Everyone else have a good day, and roll on the weekend again  

Love and hugs to you all

Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning ladies

Andi - sorry to hear you're still suffering hun.  Hope the scan goes well and you get some positive news.  

And - Sounds fab - I know Karen would have one in a heartbeat but fortunately (for me) we can't really afford one at the moment as she would be on it the whole time.  LOL

Kara - How you doing this morning sweetie?

Love to everyone else - hope you're all taking it easy and enjoying the sunshine.

Sx


----------



## monkeymind (Aug 22, 2007)

Thought I'd say Hi here, hope you don't mind me joining in. I posted on the newbie introduction then I came across this thread. I'm at Cardiff and it's my first time for treatment, having ICSI. Been D/R for seven months because of endo, had another op and changed to Suprecur two weeks ago, got my first baseline scan Monday. Also having acupuncture in Cardiff to help me through, great to chat to other local girls.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Monkey

Hi, great to have some new girls coming onto the site too, its a real help, I am having ICSI too, but not until approx July, as taking part in the DHEA trial.

Do you live in cardiff, or travel to the clinic from further afield

Lots of luck to you, we are a talkative bunch so you will never be lonely

Andrea x


----------



## monkeymind (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Popsi,
Yes I live in Cardiff although a valleys girl at heart! I'm trying to chill out in preperation for the next few weeks, just been to the flicks with my hubbie and looking forward to the rugby match tomorrow as I'm Welsh/Italian, should be a good game, anyone else going to watch it?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Monkey ... WELCOME!!!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Always good to welcome new friends on here.  Hope you will find it as invaluable as we do.   We do try and arrange meets from time to time - last one was at the end of January (I didn't make it as was ill) but I think it went well and am pretty sure the girls will be up for another one soon.)

I'm in Cardiff too, had my laparoscopy just over 2 weeks ago and am just waiting for my cycles to come back (had Prostap shots before my op) and then I will be starting DIUI.

Will I be watching the match  Ohhhh yesssssssss!!!  COME ON WALES!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Monkey

Yes will be watching the match today !! cant wait, I guess your in a win win situation whatever the final score is  

I agree with Sal, the meeting went really well I did not make it to that one, bu sure there will be more

Right off to hairdressers now

Cya all later xxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hope you're pampering lifts you Andrea ... have a good day


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi honey thanks i am sure it will  

Hope you feel a little better too, its understandable for you to feel emotional with everything your going through (would be abnormal not to chick) so have these and hope they help a little   

And xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww thanks Sweetie


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

[fly]*   WALES  *[/fly]


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya everyone

How are we all today, whats everyone up to, at least its not raining YET !!

I been shopping all morning so best go and put things away and do a bit of cleaning  

And xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning! 

Rugby for me today - Blues V Munster (it's going to be a toughie but I'll be there to cheer Alfie and the boys on!)    

Other than that a pretty quiet weekend.  Don't be overdoing the cleaning - it's bad for your health!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

Good luck for the rugby, hope they did better than the ospreys last night !!!

Dont worry about the cleaning, got DH roped in now cleaning upstairs  , well I have got Mothers Days cards to make   lol !

Think we may bath and cut the dog later, or maybe tomorrow, whenever we feel like a battle LOL ! she loves the bath, but loves it too much, and thinks she can jump and swim !!!!

And x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I've been attempting the cleaning too, and getting on top of the ironing as DH isn't good at it    or so he says  

Got my HCG at 10.45 tonight, I just took my last lot of Suprecur and Menopur .. I'll be so glad to pack my needles away.  I'm worried now I'm gonna fall asleep watching TV before the jab tonight ... I'll have to set up my alarm clock ... what am I like!!  

Had a walk with DH today as the weather was fine but flipping windy as heck.


Thinking of you Kara


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi68

Good luck with the HCG jab tonight - Yes I had to set my alarm last time I did mine because I would of fell asleep, went to cardiff today with my sister and little nephew it was very windy and cold down there, bought a new pair of black boots in the sale, nice comfy one's for shopping really, we had a nice meal last night, eat to much though and could drink nuch because I was so full, I am going out for meal tomorrow for mother's day with family, you up to anything.

Good luck for Monday with EC what time have you got to go down clinic love, I don't know whether you feel the same but I think this treatment is going really quickly for you, I will be hoping and praying for you hun.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal & Karen .. Great win for the Blues !! xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Crazy,

It's nice to treat yourself isn't it.

I have to be at the clinic by 9 am for the EC at 9.45.  I think it has gone quicker this time, but I didn't DR as long as last time.

Hope you have a nice meal out tomorrow

Andi x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

popsi said:


> Sal & Karen .. Great win for the Blues !! xx


I KNOW!!! It was freezing but absolutely fantastic - we were leaping around screaming! That at least helped us to warm up! LOL


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Ladies - is it true that you lose your entitlement to funded treatment if you have any private treatment?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal

Nope not at all, we were told if we self funded we would still stay on the list for our free treatment also, as your entitled to one go on the NHS

Hope your ok, try to stop worrying about things (I can tell you are madam!) everything will be fine honey xxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I know, all this time waiting around is making my mind go crazy      Karen should be back soon which will help distract me!  How's your day been?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sal ..you still keep your place on the nhs list if you go private my friend did it ..is karen back yet to keep you company


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I am a major grump this weekend  , have really bad AF pain and heavy bleeding so unable to go very far, so have not been very sociable (poor DH !! bless)

Glad Karen is coming home soon, you will feel better then, hope your weekend was nice, and I hope i have helped your fears about the funding sweetie xx 

I have a day off tomorrow, having to take mum to the hospital (only a yearly check up as she has crohns so goes once a year) so then we will have a lovely lunch out and some shopping i think


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks both - I saw a post elsewhere and the lady was quite adamant that Wales was problematic with funding.  Everybody else seems to say the same as you two.

Karen is now back thankfully - I don't do very well when I am home alone.  

Sorry you've had a rubbish time And - hope AF is easing off now.  I have been pretty grumpy too (but without the excuse!).  

Not looking forward to this week at work - have loads to do and I am going to struggle to find quiet time to do so.  GRRR!  

Sorry girls, I am moaning like a good 'un - I blame the wait for AF!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

Have we all survived todays horrible weather !! ?

Hope everyone is ok, and anyone having scans etc today it went well x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well popsi i survived the weather im not sure about everyone else   my bin even got blown over its so windy! i finally phoned about my nails..they can stay on..just done my last but one injection gotta start on the pessaries tomorrow cant wait...not


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Miriam

Glad that your nails can stay on, at least you will be a little bit "glam" when you go down, i HATED not having make up on LOL ! (I know its worth it etc etc, just felt undressed LOL!)

The weather was horrid here too, we did not have any electricity from 1am until 8.30am this morning (but had a day off so thankfully stayed in bed till it came back on)

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening ladies, well the wind woke me at 3am but other than that we survived last 's storm.  Earplugs are going in tonight though.

Help me with a dilemma girls - I want to do something really fun on my birthday (a few week's from now) and I can't decide what.  In my ideal world I would be in Disneyworld or Land but that's not an option but something like that would be cool as I won't be able to do rides etc once I start my tx.  I guess my options are Oakwood, Thorpe Park, Chessington etc  Any thoughts or other suggestions?

What's new with you lovely lot?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

spooks..   ...i know what you mean ..the wait to get started is a pain when you just wanna get started..! you should be eating tho babe u wanna get as healthy as possible ready for tx... hope your ok now


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sally honey I will have a think what you can do    

Spooks dont worry about it, we all feel like that about things, thats why FF is such a good thing we all appreciate each others feelings   but please try to eat healthily as you will need all your strength x

I have had a really POOP weekend as    all the time with horrendous AF pains and the feelling that ICSI in August is a lifetime away ! but got to put my head down and get on with it now, its the start of a fresh week and the one where wil will win the GRAND SLAM   

Night All god bless

Andrea xxxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Evening all

Spooks - how are you feeling today hun?  Waiting is one of the worst bits of this whole experience, the feeling of helplessness and lack of control.  I struggled very badly when I was waiting for my op and my way of getting through was to set myself little milestones along the way which I ticked off as I went along - it just breaks things down a bit.  I'm not exactly being patient now but I'm less emotional about it all.  The other thing is to stick with FF and keep talking to us all.  You won't find better support anywhere and you will be sure that there will be someone who has been exactly where you have are, who will empathise with you and encourage you to keep smiling.  It will be OK. xxxxx  

And - has the witch packed her bags yet?  Hope you're feeling better.  August may seem a long time at the moment but it will soon come round.  If you think back 4 months you will be in November and that time has flown by!

Hiya Miriam, how's things?

Karen is off to pub quiz again tonight so I will be home alone and getting an early night.  STILL no sign of   but my waking temperature is staying high so I think my hormones are stabilising.

Love to you all


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sally sweetie, what would i do without you, your so right the time has flown since November, and thats not a nice time of year, at least we entereing spring now   thank you  , af has begun to pack her bags now i think LOL! so hoping she leaves soon !! enjoy your nice relaxing evening and early night 

Spooks, as sal says we all have these horrible bad times, but we all help each other on FF, it really is a wonderful thing

Andi, how are you honey

Lots of love to everyone else

Andrea xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It seems like emotions have been a little erratic since my last posting.  Hope you're okay girls.

Waiting is so hard as it feels like you're not doing anything positive towards your goal and that's frustrating.  IVF can be frustrating for people who are used to being in control (me included) and often we have to just give in to it. 

Hope spirits are better today but know you're going to get a little anxious at times.  Have a moan on FF, that helps.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Andi - how's our lovely PUPO girl doing?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, I've had better days    Still can't get into a pair of trousers properly.

Just noticed this little fella's been added to the smilie list


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Question ladies - will I have an ultrasound scan when I go for my surgery follow up or is it just a chat?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal- sorry honey i dont know, I have never had a scan in a follow up, but not sure about you coz of your surgery, hope your ok xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm doing OK.  I was only wondering as it might help me find out what's going on with my lining and whether AF is on her way.  (obviously I am hoping she will have shown up by then anyway).

How are you babe?  Hope you're feeling positive.... summer is almost here, you will have a few months to enjoy BBQs and summer evening walks and then it will be all go!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Sal

Not feeling too great today, work colleague been in today with 3 week old baby, was lovely to see her but hits you like a tonne of bricks then what we dont have, and to add to that, just come home from work and tried on clothes to wear on Saturday and my Jeans are soooo tight i can hardly sit down, so will have to buy new clothes (which is good but not for that reason !!) did anyone else notice weight gain after the IVF ?, but hey thats life i guess

If your temp is dipping love i am sure that your AF will be here very very soon x x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww Andrea    I've gained weight this cycle on Menopur but I didn't on Puregon


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

And - don't let it get you down.  The weather has been rotten lately and once it gets brighter and warmer out there you will be wanting to get out and about more and the extra little bit of insulation will disappear.    I haven't done any exercise for months and feel like a right lazy blob.  I really do need to get my butt in gear as the Moonwalk is in June and if I am not pg by then I will be walking Edinburgh!!!  

Andi - are you managing to stay sane for this joyous 2ww?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally, I'm having a blip today .. had a few   earlier but DH is home now and we had a big


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks girls, sorry for the me posts !

Andi - a hug cures everything xx  

Sal - you are tinsy !! dont get any littler of we will not see you LOL ! whats this moonwalk all about then chick


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Andi - no harm in a little cry, as long as you don't get too down.   

And - Moonwalk is 26.2 miles through the night.  We did the London one last year and it was the most painful, exhausting thing I have ever done in my life.  We set off at 11:30pm and by 16 miles (around 4 in the morning), we just collapsed onto the pavement for a break.  It's to raise money for breast cancer so you do at least know that you are doing it for a really good cause.  We crossed the line around 08:00 in the morning and I burst into tears, my legs were agony and my body was screaming for sleep.  Major challenge but so worthwhile.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi spooks.. im a no 7 freak as u can tell by my username...sad but true!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Doesn't bother me in the least.    That's one thing I won't get stressed over (probably the one and only thing you understand!)


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well we didn't think we were even in with a shout of funding - we were told we weren't eligible at our first consultation, however when my consultant came to see me in hospital after my op he told me he would have a go at getting us some as my fibroid should be considered as a reason for IF that would merit it.

I am going to see him next Thursday and will be asking where he is with it and will get him to get me on the IVF list if he can.  In the meantime we will pay our way through our initial IUI and IVF until I produce a mini me or run out of money. Fingers crossed it works (preferably one of the IUIs as I am quite scared of the prospect of IVF).


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

Hope everyone is doing good with where they are in their tx plan  for you all xx

Well the big day has arrived

[fly]*[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]C'MON WALES !!!! WE CAN DO IT *​​[/fly]
Andrea xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG, what a day yesterday!!! We went to town and got ourselves perfectly positioned in front of a screen and the atmosphere was amazing - you couldn't hear yourself think for all of the singing, screaming, chanting and cheering. It was insane!! I got home last night and felt as if I had run a marathon - my entire body was hurting and I could hardly speak - worth it though!!!!

*WELL DONE THE BOYS!!!!*


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello all

Are we enjoying the bank holiday?  What are you all up to?

CD 5 for me today, at the moment bleeding has eased (thank goodness!) I say at the moment because it went crazy last night and in the middle of the night but then calmed down again - hoping it stays that way which is rather   after all the moaning I did wanting the witch to arrive.  Sorry girls  

Think we are going to go to the rugby in Llanelli this evening...I have missed seeing Alfie play during the 6 Nations so I can't turn down an opportunity when it's there.

Sending you all lots of love

Sally xxx

PS Spooks, still not figured out what to do on my birthday.  I guess we need to see what the weather will be like.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

It is terribly addictive - I have to exercise control aswell.  

Looks as if we are not going to the rugby now    Karen thinks it will be too cold    Still, it's on TV so we can at least watch it.  

AF has been hugely lighter today - hope she stops altogether now as 4-5 days is sufficient.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Time out    Have a nice evening. x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope we are all ok, well i am all houseworked out for today now !! gleeming here now though so thats nice, will not be tomorrow when the little monster (DOG !!) arrives back from my mums LOL !

Well just come back from tesco I think that the WHOLE world were there (well other than spooks and sal that is coz u were on FF)

Sal, I dont blame karen not going to the game, its FREEZING cold out, watch the game on tv with a nice glass of wine and a blanket    , glad that your AF is getting a little easier for you too sweetie, its horrible being a woman    men have no idea !!!!

Spooks -- I know you wont answer this as your time is up   just wanted to say Hi, and you made me laugh the other day when you called me patient 31 LOL, hope your ok hun x

Well as for me, still taking the mysterious white tablets, dont feel any different as yet no extra spots or no increased libido   (much to DH disapointment)ok TMI coming up but will probably     this weekend though as its when i should be ovulating (If I do LOL who knows still   for that miracle)

Bye for now, see you later (if your time is not rationed LOL)

Andrea xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Spooks -- LOL ! you are sooo funny  , did not think of the connection with the carpets and   but hey yes your rignt LOL (best wait for them to dry first though i think LOL)

Well DH gone fishing this morning for a couple of hours, so I gonna do some washing till he gets back, then we going to have a chill out day, gonna cook a nice 3 course meal for dinner and then watch the rugby on the TV later, so will be around on FF (but will be lonely as your all not here   )

Bye for now

And xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't talk to me about rugby, it was way too depressing.   Our boys just didn't play well (except my Alfie of course who was fab!   ).  We were very glad we didn't go in the end - standing in the freezing cold to watch that kind of performance would not have been life fulfilling.

Spooks - am very impressed by your level of restraint...I am truly addicted.

Ands - fear not, I am here!  I am surrounded by crazed moggies.  My little Bess keeps wandering around crying, I think she is hungry but she is meant to be on a diet so we are not allowed to give in to her    As for big Barney, he's just Mr Needy as usual.

Think we may venture into the city centre later for a wander and a Starbucks and I have promised to pop and see my sister in hospital but aside from that it will be a quiet day.  CD 6 today and bleeding is very light so hopefully it's only a matter of time before AF stops completely.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh BTW I have been wondering something - when do the hospital get you to sign consent papers for tx?  Will it be when I go for the first scan?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Sal - I never had to sign consent papers for IUI only when we started IVF (not sure if it will be the same with you with donor sperm or not,) but cant see it really as the form signing is only to decide what to do with your embryos when they are frozen etc, so you may not have to 

Bless your little cats, animals are so demanding, we have just picked our dog up from my mums now, so she is home running around trying to make house dirty again, my mum bought her a cuddly easter duck, which she destroyed in about 10 mins flat !! 

Of for a cuppa and some chocolate now  , diet re-commences on Tuesday 

And xx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I seem to be eating like some kind of dyson at the moment...I figure it's OK as long as I make sure I get a decent quota of fruit and veg in with all the rest of the rubbish.  

Bless your doggy!  Bess has finally settled and is asleep in the laundry basket.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww how sweet, asleep in the laudry basket   sounds like the best place to be with this wind, we actually are having snow flurries now too, wish we could have lots and lots of it though i LOVE it (child at heart lol)


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Me too, I would love to see our garden all white for the first time.  Perhaps I could arrange some for next Tuesday so I wouldn't have to go to work, just sit in the conservatory and watch the snow.  Or perhaps wait til the following week as it would be good to break up the monotony of the first 2 weeks in April before I get to start tx.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134013.0

Happy Chatting

Emxx


----------

